# Kool Kats Pgh, Fall Ride



## Howard Gordon (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Aug 14, 2019)

Howard i will try to make it everyone told me its a great time,,im off to Vietnam sometime in Sept ,,,,,do we meet at your house then to the trail ,,


----------



## Howard Gordon (Sep 14, 2019)

Come one, come all. Lets ride!!


----------



## Backtatman (Sep 15, 2019)

I'm planning on coming this year.


----------



## dogdart (Sep 25, 2019)

Missed the Fall ride ?.....
Too bad
You could have ridden an Airflow












I also got to ride a 36"er with apes and a 3 speed , a 40 Hawthorne with a two speed , and a chrome framed Elgin hot rod with 3 speed stick shift


----------

